# Looking for Breeder in Texas/Oklahoma or Colorado area



## Maggie's Mom

Hi Everyone, 

I am hoping to purchase a Havanese puppy next year and am in the process of finding a breeder. I have spoken to 4 that sound very nice and wanted to find out if anyone has heard of them or have any person experience with them.

1. Havdiss Havanese in Montgomery TX

2. Sidekick Havanese in Oklahoma

3. Wildflower Havanese in Colorado

4. Desages Havanese in Colorado

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## azcolaw

*Desagres Havanese*

My Griffin (6 months old) came from DeSagres and I can't say enough good things about them. Griffin is adorable, smart, healthy and well-socialized. Jeanne, the owner, is a pleasure to work with. She is always available to answer questions! I got to visit the puppies several times and meet the adult dogs. I know three other people who've gotten puppies from Desagres and they're all really great dogs!!! I'll post a few pictures of Griffin here tomorrow. (I'm traveling and no way to attach a photo from iPad) 
By the way, Wildflower has an excellent reputation!


----------



## krandall

azcolaw said:


> My Griffin (6 months old) came from DeSagres and I can't say enough good things about them. Griffin is adorable, smart, healthy and well-socialized. Jeanne, the owner, is a pleasure to work with. She is always available to answer questions! I got to visit the puppies several times and meet the adult dogs. I know three other people who've gotten puppies from Desagres and they're all really great dogs!!! I'll post a few pictures of Griffin here tomorrow. (I'm traveling and no way to attach a photo from iPad)
> By the way, Wildflower has an excellent reputation!


Off topic, but all of a sudden, after NOT being able to attach a photo with the iPad, now I can. Only one per post, but it's still better than nothing by quite a bit!!!


----------



## Maggie's Mom

Thank you Azcolaw! It so good to get a reference from someone who has bought from DeSagres and is so happy with their puppy. I wish they were a bit closer so I could visit with them a few times. But I am happy to drive a bit to find a puppy that has been well socialized and is comfortable with children. It sounds like your puppy is everything we are looking for adorable, smart, healthy and well socialized. For me the temperament and health are the most important things!


----------



## HavGracie

*Off topic -- posting from ipad*

"Off topic, but all of a sudden, after NOT being able to attach a photo with the iPad, now I can. Only one per post, but it's still better than nothing by quite a bit!!!"

Karen, I'm curious how you were able to post a pic from your iPad. I, too, have an iPad and haven't ever been able to post pics. What's the secret??


----------



## azcolaw

*Pics of Griffin*

Glad to help!! Here are a couple of pictures of Griffin taken within the last few days.


----------



## krandall

HavGracie said:


> "Off topic, but all of a sudden, after NOT being able to attach a photo with the iPad, now I can. Only one per post, but it's still better than nothing by quite a bit!!!"
> 
> Karen, I'm curious how you were able to post a pic from your iPad. I, too, have an iPad and haven't ever been able to post pics. What's the secret??


Scroll down to "manage attachments" and click.

Click on "choose file" your choices will be "Take a photo or video" and "Choose existing". I've never done the first one, but click "choose existing"

That will bring you to the photo files stored on your iPad. Navigate to the folder and photo you want, and click on it.

Click "upload".

You'll be able to see the image under "Current Attachments".

Click "Close this window" (you may have to scroll down to see it)

Finally, click "Submit Reply" as you usually would.

In the "manage Attachments" menu, it looks like you should be able to post several photos, but when I try, it just keeps replacing the first one with the next one I choose.

Hope that helps! I was only finally able to do it after a recent iOS upgrade.


----------



## HavGracie

Oh, well then, that might explain it. I haven't upgraded mine yet, on the advice of my DH. Computers and software is our "bread and butter". He suggested I wait a while, so they can work the bugs out. Then I can upgrade.....

Thanks for the advise, Karen!


----------



## krandall

HavGracie said:


> Oh, well then, that might explain it. I haven't upgraded mine yet, on the advice of my DH. Computers and software is our "bread and butter". He suggested I wait a while, so they can work the bugs out. Then I can upgrade.....
> 
> Thanks for the advise, Karen!


It wasn't the newest upgrade... I haven't dared that one either! It was the upgrade before that. But you probably can't get to that one now... You'd probably have to do the newest one.


----------



## AnnaM

krandall said:


> It wasn't the newest upgrade... I haven't dared that one either! It was the upgrade before that. But you probably can't get to that one now... You'd probably have to do the newest one.


 I did the upgrade.. and it guzzles battery life


----------



## Maggie's Mom

azcolaw said:


> Glad to help!! Here are a couple of pictures of Griffin taken within the last few days.


He is beautiful!!! Is he from Hottie or Salsa?


----------



## HavGracie

What a precious little guy he is!:kiss:


----------



## azcolaw

kathleen5 said:


> He is beautiful!!! Is he from Hottie or Salsa?


Thank you!! He is from Salsa's last litter, born in April. 
I've seen some of Hottie's puppies, too, and they are darling.


----------

